# Night sweats, thyroid, menopause - fun!



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

I'd like to bounce the following off of you.

I have been suffering from night sweats and some day sweats for a couple of weeks. Normally I'd just chalk it up to perimenopause fun and games except for the following and I'm wondering, hmmmm?

My most recent labs (October 2011) are in my signature. FT3 decreased a bit from 320 to 300 in July FT4 decreased a bit from 1.4 to 1.2. My bloodwork is done when I have fasted from the meds that morning.

So here are the facts:


The night sweats started around the same time as received my prescription refill in the mail. No change in dosage but a new batch of meds.

I am participating in a clinical trial for a drug to liquidate chin fat. This involves 40 or so injections into the skin in the chin and neck area. This was done 1.5 weeks ago. My neck is still a bit sensitive, numb and inflamed. Next round of injections are in 2.5 weeks. Part of the clinical trial is bloodwork, including thyroid. I do not fast from the thyroid meds before this bloodwork is done, so these numbers are for thyroid 2 hours after I have taken my thyroid meds:

TSH = 0.010 [0.350-5.5]
FT3 = 4.0 [2.3-4.2]
FT4 = 1.53 [0.61-1.76]

I am 46 and flirting with menopause. I have no symptoms other than periods that come and go as they please. And an increasing bust. And maybe a few more wrinkles.:sad0049:

So, I am wondering if I am flirting with hyperthyroidism and this might be causing the sweats, or if it is menopause? Or just for general medical confusion - both?

What sayeth you all?

Thanks,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'd like to bounce the following off of you.
> 
> ...


Gosh; I am wondering what's in the injections? You were doing good until you entered the clinical trial? Yes? No?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I was having the sweats before the injections. It just stinks that it all happened around the same time; the first round of injections happened when I was getting a nasty cold and had swollen glands. At the same time I got my new batch of meds.

The drug is a phase 3 clinical trial - a satisfaction study. In other words, the trials in Europe are complete, as are the Phase 2 trials here in the USA. There are few side effects other than swelling, a bit of pain, and some numbness. The drug is Deoxycholate, "a detergent, causes a shift in the osmotic balance of a cell-in other words, water rushes into the fat cell, causing it to burst. The finding was curious, as deoxycholate appeared to be only affecting fat tissues when administered in vivo. Kythera [the company trialing the drug] eventually determined that deoxycholate isn't necessarily selective for fat cells, but that tissues in the subcutaneous fat that are protein rich are resistant to its effects. Hence, when administered locally, it appears to be able to get rid of the fat without impacting other tissues. " It used to get rid of fatty tumors (lipoma) and is now being tested on chin fat. I'll have up to 5 injections (one round of injections per month) but I can stop at any time if I feel my chin is getting thin enough.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am having wicked night sweats. Menopause is so far behind me. I can't figure out where they are coming from, sure not helping to get a good night's rest.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I was having the sweats before the injections. It just stinks that it all happened around the same time; the first round of injections happened when I was getting a nasty cold and had swollen glands. At the same time I got my new batch of meds.
> 
> The drug is a phase 3 clinical trial - a satisfaction study. In other words, the trials in Europe are complete, as are the Phase 2 trials here in the USA. There are few side effects other than swelling, a bit of pain, and some numbness. The drug is Deoxycholate, "a detergent, causes a shift in the osmotic balance of a cell-in other words, water rushes into the fat cell, causing it to burst. The finding was curious, as deoxycholate appeared to be only affecting fat tissues when administered in vivo. Kythera [the company trialing the drug] eventually determined that deoxycholate isn't necessarily selective for fat cells, but that tissues in the subcutaneous fat that are protein rich are resistant to its effects. Hence, when administered locally, it appears to be able to get rid of the fat without impacting other tissues. " It used to get rid of fatty tumors (lipoma) and is now being tested on chin fat. I'll have up to 5 injections (one round of injections per month) but I can stop at any time if I feel my chin is getting thin enough.


I did some limited research and I assume you did as well. That Deoxycholate messes around w/ the hormones big time.








and Luis!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Where do you see that? This is not phosphatidylcholine which is what they used to combine with the deoxycholate into a drug called Lipodissolve, which was bad news.

I didn't take my Cytomel today and guess what? No sweats today. We'll see how tonight goes.

Hugs to you, too!


----------

